# Honda EU3000is issues



## Generatingpwr (Oct 25, 2013)

I am wondering what might be the cause of the valve cover breather failure in the Honda EU3000is.I have seen this issue alot lately.Anyone?


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

We have a resident Honda expert I'm sure he will be along soon with an answer


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Generatingpwr said:


> I am wondering what might be the cause of the valve cover breather failure in the Honda EU3000is.I have seen this issue alot lately.Anyone?


Not heard of this before. What actually failed? How many times has this happened? To the same unit, or multiple EU3000is units?


----------



## Generatingpwr (Oct 25, 2013)

This has happened in the last 5 EU3000is units that have come through my shop.The flapper in the valve cover failed.As in ,it was gone...


----------



## Generatingpwr (Oct 25, 2013)

Replaced the valve cover and cleaned spark arrester and muffler and presto...good as new.


----------

